# MÁY ÉP THỦY LỰC CHỮ C –  THIẾT BỊ QUAN TRỌNG TRONG SẢN XUẤT



## Rotec Việt Nam (9/8/21)

*Máy ép thuỷ lực chữ C là thiết bị quan trọng* trong các dây chuyền sản xuất linh kiện điện tử hay các công đoạn ép lắp ráp, chuốt, tạo khối, công đoạn gia công trong các ngành như cơ khí, chế tạo linh kiện điện tử, chế tạo chi tiết máy…
Máy ép thuỷ lực trong các nhà máy sản xuất linh kiện điện tử ép định hình linh kiện, tạo khuôn mẫu, phôi mẫu sản phẩm, phôi cần được gia công cơ khí. Máy ép sử dụng trong các nhà máy sản xuất cơ khí, chế tạo chi tiết máy thực hiện công đoạn gia công, ép, chuốt, dập tấm…

*Nguyên lý hoạt động của máy ép thuỷ lực chữ C*
Máy ép thuỷ lực chữ C kiểu đứng hoạt động theo nguyên lý bàn ép động tạo lực ép (nhờ xi lanh thuỷ lực) tác động trực tiếp lên khối vật liệu cần ép. Đặt chi tiết cần ép lên bàn ép và cố định chi tiết, khi chi tiết đã được cố định thì tiến hành quá trình ép. Hệ thống xi lanh thuỷ lực tịnh tiến đẩy bàn ép động dịch chuyển xuống dần đến khi vật liệu bắt đầu được ép. Quá trình ép diễn ra đến khi lực ép đạt giới hạn hoặc chi tiết đạt yêu cầu theo thiết kế thì máy tự động ngừng lại, dịch chuyển bản ép lên để lấy sản phẩm ra và kết thúc quá trình ép.

*Ưu điểm của máy*
– Kích thước máy gọn gàng dễ dàng bố trí lắp đặt trong nhà xưởng.

– Máy tiêu hao điện năng thấp và năng suất máy cao.

– Máy có hệ thống đảo chiều, hạn chế hành trình xi lanh đảm bảo an toàn cho quá trình ép.

– Kết cấu máy có độ cứng vững và tính ổn định rất cao.

– Các van an toàn để giới hạn áp suất trong quá trình ép. Nhằm đảm bảo an toàn cho hệ thống và chi tiết ép.

– Nguyên lý ép đơn giản, công nhân dễ dàng trong quá trình vận hành.

– Linh kiện máy ép thủy lực chữ C rẻ, dễ thay thế.

– Độ bền cao, chi phí bảo trì, sửa chữa thấp.

*Nhược điểm của máy*
– Máy chỉ phù hợp ép các chi tiết có kích thước nhỏ, yêu cầu lực ép không lớn.

Tham khảo máy ép thuỷ lực chữ C giúp gia công chi tiết máy, ép, lắp ráp, dập tấm... xem chi tiết tại: https://rotec.com.vn/may-thuy-luc-chu-c ; 




Nếu quý doanh nghiệp quan tâm máy ép thuỷ lực chữ C của Rotec hãy liên hệ cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn chi tiết.
---------------------------------------------------------
CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Phòng 311, Đơn nguyên B, Đô thị mới Đại Kim, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, TP. Thủ Đức, HCM
Hotline: 0866.476.268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Email: vothanhviet@rotec.com.vn
#mayepthuylucchuC
#Rotec #Rotecvietnam #giacongchitiet
#lapraptam #dapchitietmay #mayepthuyluc


----------

